

Weak statistical standards implicated in scientific irreproducibility - feelthepain
http://www.nature.com/news/weak-statistical-standards-implicated-in-scientific-irreproducibility-1.14131

======
daughart
The NIH should require statistics training in the same way the require ethics
training for all life sciences graduate students.

